# My Birthday Present



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to get a Birthday Present that I was really wanting - a new Nubian Doeling (PB) She is a cousin to my new buck, Eclipse, and am very excited about doing a line breeding with her.

I was also able to show her at the local show last weekend so I already was able to work with her a bit.

Here is The CT Taffy's CO Rosetta - she has a moonspot on her other hip that looks like a Rosetta


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cute Birthday present!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty BD present too! Hope she does well for you...with kids AND milk!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - her sire was appraised last year at a 90 VEE and the sire's Dam is a SGCH *11 and her dam is on milk test now - and was appraised last year at 86 VEVV so I am pretty hopeful on this girl. She is a little small right now - but she is also one of quads. She is such a pretty girl - very feminine!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Such a pretty girl! Nice BD present!

You know now that you mentioned the moon spot, you just have to show us a picture of it!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations... she is such a pretty girl!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She is gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....congrats...... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - I really do like her! This pic makes her look like a dark brown - but really she is a red in color. I will try and get a pic of her moonspot - that is actually where her name come from!


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

You just gotta luv the presents with 4 feet you can never go wrong with that kind of present :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope - not at all, even though I did buy her for myself - LOL!

I sold off all of my myotonics and bought ONE nubian doeling .... think that is pretty darn good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you - I really do like her!


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope I get a birthday present like that!!!!!
I really love Nubians. Mine are black and white and I would just love to get some brown or red in there too.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe - that is all you can find around here ... it is rather depressing - LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kind of like buckskin - seems like all my goats are Red or Buckskin - LOL! I HATE buckskin - but seems like when I look at the animal in whole - it is always a buckskin that has the better lines as far as looks that I want  Darn it ... LOL!


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

What a pretty little lady! Congrats!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratz! What an awesome topline she has Allison!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - she sure is a pretty thing - tiny - but pretty - so we will see how she matures out!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

kelebek said:


> seems like all my goats are Red or Buckskin!


I LOVE buckskin!!!! Red and buckskin (and maybe a cou or two) are my favorite colors EVER!!!!!!!    What a nice BD gift! She is beautiful! And it is icing of the cake that her Mom is a *11!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Its her grand dam on the sire's side that is the *11  Her dam is a 2nd freshner and I believe on Milk test  I just can't wait to watch her grow up!!!


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

What a lovely, lovely girl! :birthday: :cake:


----------

